# Diablo 3 RoS Streaming.



## Soest19797979 (31. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin gegenfalls verschieben.

Moin ich bin neu in der Streaming materie und streame Diablo 3 RoS und ab und zu auch andere Spiele aber hauptsächlich Diablo
in meinem Stream soll man Spaß haben und sich gegenseitig helfen

Also kommt und verbringt ein paar nette Stunden mit mir und hoffentlich vielen Viewern:-)

http://www.twitch.tv/soest197979

Online immer ab 17:00 Uhr


----------

